# figuring this out!



## AFW8 (Oct 24, 2010)

wasn't really sure where to post this, but I'm kinda new and I want to know if there is any way i can see all the questions that I've answered or posts I've made?? Thanks for anyone taking the time to answer


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to TAM. The quickest way to look up posts you've made is to click on your user name--the one right above my post. Once you click on it, a selection menu will drop down. Select the next to the last option; it says something like"view other posts". If that isn't available, go to your profile. Select "Statistics". You can then select to either view all threads you have started or to view all posts you have made. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## AFW8 (Oct 24, 2010)

thank you so much! and yes it makes sense


----------

